# Piano dance piece with some bitonality and stuff



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

I always wanted to write a piece with "tango" in the title, even though some of my music is very close to actual tangos (e.g. my "Blue Coffee" or the opening of my suite for strings).

In this case I opted for a medium-sized piano piece with a structure modeled after Chopin's polonaises, with a somewhat dissonant style with touches of bitonality (especially in the trio section).

I have several other single pieces in different dance styles, I'm thinking of combining them in a suite.

Also, I think I must write a better introduction, this one isn't as cool as I'd like.

I have a recording of myself playing this, but after all I'm an amateur that didn't start music until age 14, and I don't think I made the piece justice.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Wow, I actually love this. I don't have a lot in the way of critique, I just really love it.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Glad you liked


----------



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

With your harmonic ingenuity, you held my interest thoughout, well done! Consider me a subscriber.


----------

